# Course book 101- MSU



## ChadWarner (Mar 14, 2008)

Whatever do you mean "no crying in Kenpo"???  That would eliminate- nahhh you might replace that with something in the nature of feloneous whinning and expulsion persuant to article 101.A1 of the MSU code of ethics.  

Bodes law... Did you know that came from astromomy?  It was a theory proven wrong about planet placement in AU from the sun sometime in the 1600's.  

Pretty good syllabus and combined study guide.   Have you written a book to go with each level that would be combined with the course layout?  Or do you have a lab book to go with mat work?   Pretty damn impressive work, very much like the courses I am taking now at CCSN.  It really has that feel to it.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd agree...but I'd be wary of posting much of that coursebook publicly.


----------



## ChadWarner (Mar 15, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> I'd agree...but I'd be wary of posting much of that coursebook publicly.


 

There is not any classified information in there.  In fact there is more SL4 material on the net with detailed descriptions of pams, bams, swivels and targeting in conversations that are archived on this board from times gone by.  There are no secrets, just levels of understanding and no one will understand SL4 unless you learn it from Da Sifu.


----------



## profesormental (Mar 15, 2008)

Greetings.

It is interesting to note that all that text really got a precise and workable meaning after learning from Doc face to face...

Before, I just had a general idea, thus unoptimal execution. Now at least I can compare in a validated and more convincing way.

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 15, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> There is not any classified information in there. In fact there is more SL4 material on the net with detailed descriptions of pams, bams, swivels and targeting in conversations that are archived on this board from times gone by. There are no secrets, just levels of understanding and no one will understand SL4 unless you learn it from Da Sifu.


 
Of course, you're right. But he still gets uppity. *ducking for when he recovers from his cold*

Seriously...love da course books. Lots of excellent info not readily found...in fact, not found...in similar efforts from other sources.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 17, 2008)

profesormental said:


> Greetings.
> 
> It is interesting to note that all that text really got a precise and workable meaning after learning from Doc face to face...
> 
> ...


 
That is undeniably true.  Funny how 1000 words can be replaced by 1 second of movement, and convey much more.

I look forward to the day I might earn a look at 201 or 301...


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> That is undeniably true.  Funny how 1000 words can be replaced by 1 second of movement, and convey much more.
> 
> I look forward to the day I might earn a look at 201 or 301...



Yeah and looking at video all day won't teach what we do, without an in-person lesson to show you all the things that are happening that can't be seen or understood in video. "Video Notes" are great to assist classroom study of, but will never stand alone in the real arts and sciences.


----------



## Doc (Mar 20, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> There is not any classified information in there.  In fact there is more SL4 material on the net with detailed descriptions of pams, bams, swivels and targeting in conversations that are archived on this board from times gone by.  There are no secrets, just levels of understanding and no one will understand SL4 unless you learn it from Da Sifu.



True dat! Writing the Coursebooks themselves has been a daunting task of almost thirty years of organization of information already in existence for the most part, and I'm still not finished. But at least the base material is significantly codified for teaching purposes and to maintain the integrity of the process.

By defining and moving this information to a standard format, teachers don't have to be brilliant, just competent to create other competent students. Other systems are heavily weighted on the teacher's shoulders. 90% of the success is predicated on the teachers ability and skill, and maybe 10% of the students will "get it." 

My goal is inverse. That is by codifying and meticulously defining as Parker taught me, 90% of what the average person needs will be readily available to everyone from one of our average competent teachers, and the other 10% can be filled in by the exceptional teachers.

I credit this for being the reason why all of my students move well without exception. Everyone is competent and functional at their level. It makes it so much easier than to take them to higher levels when they are ready, or if they desire. 

Writing the academic companion to each coursebook? Yeah right! I'm already old and cross-eyed as it is.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 21, 2008)

Doc said:


> Writing the academic companion to each coursebook? Yeah right! I'm already old and cross-eyed as it is.



Right. And you're not fast either right? You "just have good timing." Shenanigans.


----------



## ChadWarner (Mar 21, 2008)

Doc said:


> True dat! Writing the Coursebooks themselves has been a daunting task of almost thirty years of organization of information already in existence for the most part, and I'm still not finished. But at least the base material is significantly codified for teaching purposes and to maintain the integrity of the process.
> 
> By defining and moving this information to a standard format, teachers don't have to be brilliant, just competent to create other competent students. Other systems are heavily weighted on the teacher's shoulders. 90% of the success is predicated on the teachers ability and skill, and maybe 10% of the students will "get it."
> 
> ...


 

Well one thing is that your students all move very similar.  So that says something right there.  Sure some are more experienced and the movement is, how do you say, better- because of more information that has been internalized worked and corrected.  That was tres bien to put vids up- gave me something interesting to analize.  I like the fact that the students have a  dominant control over their axis,  it is always disappointing to watch the lack of spine and swivel control.  And wanted to thankyou for the next book.   Talk to you soon DOC, keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Doc (Mar 21, 2008)

ChadWarner said:


> Well one thing is that your students all move very similar.  So that says something right there.  Sure some are more experienced and the movement is, how do you say, better- because of more information that has been internalized worked and corrected.  That was tres bien to put vids up- gave me something interesting to analize.  I like the fact that the students have a  dominant control over their axis,  it is always disappointing to watch the lack of spine and swivel control.  And wanted to thankyou for the next book.   Talk to you soon DOC, keep fighting the good fight.



"I duck at random intervals - whether I need to or not."  Thanx Chad


----------

